# Quarxpress



## skadi (29. März 2004)

Hallo,
wer kann mir helfen?
Wie kann ich im Qark eine fortlaufende Seitenzahl (Fußnote) einstellen?

Danke
Skadi
:-(


----------



## Bildermann (29. März 2004)

*QuarkXpress: Automat. Seitenzahlen einfügen bzw. anlegen:* 

Auf A-Muster A die Position dafür suchen; Textfeldrahmen aufziehen; Tastenkürzel 
„Strg. + 3“ erzeugt hier dann eine fortlaufende Seitenummer...

(Ich hatte 2001 einen Lehrgang besucht. Gelehrt wurde mit QuarkXpress 4.01)


----------



## Bildermann (18. April 2004)

*...und hattest Du Erfolg?*


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (18. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Bildermann _
> *...und hattest Du Erfolg? *



Wenn er sich nicht wieder gemeldet hat, wird er schon Erfolg gehabt haben... Dafür muss man, glaube ich, nicht einen Extra-Post schreiben. 

Sorry für OT


----------

